# I really think I need a should to cry on.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Nothing is going like it's supposed to. First Lyrae dies, then the truck breaks down so we're down to one vehicle so I'm having a harder time taking care of the animals and I can't get my job at TSC, then my Aunt get's her surgery early, and after which she goes NUTS (okay MORE nuts I should say, she's always been crazy) she just got sent to jail AGAIN. I don't know what's happening to us all, plus school is getting harder to deal with now with the added stress. I just want to run away where it is all back to the way it used to be!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and plus my dad is out at a fire that has consumed a HUGE area! Can someone please just make it all go away!?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you are having so many problems in your life....I know how you feel ....that you just want to go hide until your life gets better.....keep your head up...pray and things should start to turn around for you.... I will pray for you and your family to....hang in there... :hug: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ray: :hug: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: it'll all get better..

the night is darkest just before the dawn. i dont know who said that but its inspriational.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is inspriational....Katrina.... :wink: how sweet.... :hug:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm sorry Crissa. :hug: Know that I have prayed for you. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Crissa. I am so sorry about all this. Hang in there. Remember to ask the lord for help and guidance. He is there for you.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

this might sound lame..

but Hakuna Matata


seriously.. 

My mom's going through chemo, is now bald, has had 3 surgeries in two months.. I just barely got ahold of a job.. I'm struggling with school, I had a bad breakup with my boyfriend of 2 + years, and there's 7 people in my house constantly bickering

hakuna matata helpss out... alot


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well SDK I know how ALL of that feels! My cousin who was 4 at the time was diagnosed with bone cancer, had to undergo chemo and just recently beat it but they still check constantly to make sure it doesn't come back up. I broke up with my boyfriend of 4 years got back together, broke up again, and then he tricked me into thinking he cared for me again, asked me to move in with him, then left for the marines without a word. My family is always bickering, I've been kicked out at least 4 times (maybe more lost count), struggling with school, I have no vehicle but I still try to help with groceries and gas. Said Crazy Aunt almost died a couple months ago, been in multiple wrecks plus other stuff that I can't mention and trying to get my OTHER aunt who's been trying to help her and her family arrested too. (for what I have no clue, as I said she's crazy)

If I didn't have the goats, horse, dogs, and sheep plus all of you guys I would have lost it a LONG time ago. I really just don't deal with stress well at all. Hopefully I'll get to go riding tomorrow, that always helps me. Plus just typing it out on here. I feel even worse for my cousin though, she has it WAY worse than I do (her mom is the crazy one) if it wasn't for the fact that she doesn't want to leave her brother (who has downs syndrome) and sister with her parent's she would have moved in with us a LONG time ago. So it's not really that I think my life is the worse ever, I know there's worse, but it doesn't always make it easier. 

Sorry for the long post, but MAN do I feel better! Thanks everyone. :grouphug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i'd go have a chit chat with the goaties, the'll make you feel better fast.!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I would but my dad's at the big fire with the only vehicle that's running at the moment. Which means they haven't even been fed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

oh crissa you poor dear....my heart goes out to you .... :hug: ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:hug: I know what you mean. I have been through MANY hardships in my short life. Trust me... :hug: I'm so sorry though... :grouphug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

WE all have our problems right now. But look at the bright side. We have our families, friends, weird goat people, and life. Also we have goats and other animals. I have a lot of crap going wrong. Medical and physicaloical. But I have just concertated on the good stuff in my life. My boys Pani and Dude, My hubby who makes me smile, a rotten job that I love because I get to be around animals I love, you guys that listen to me when I am one of the biggest worry worts around, ect...

I feel like I am also holding on by a tread but I keep thinking about all the good stuff and my thread is gettign bigger and bigger and soon I will be able to tie it aorudn my waiste and I will not have to just hang on.

Hun things are going to get better. Just keep thinking that way. If you are at the bottle of a barreel there is only one way you can go and that is up!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

again. i wish you guys would get some rain. 

hey...its snowing here....i'll send it your way. :thumb:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hang in there Crisa, youre stong, and you will get through this. I have faith.
beth


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry things are happening all at once. Come here anytime, for two shoulders multiplied by many, for as long as you need. *Keep your chin up!*


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

When life gets you down, just look around and you will see someone that has it worse which makes your problems not seem so bad....at least that is what I do.......my mom, my best friend (she passed away a few years ago) I thought I would lose my mind when she died......A few days before she died she told me that everything happens for a reason and God never gives you more then you can handle.....but you will have times when you think he is pushing you to your limit. Now my 26yr old daughter is going through so many changes in her life and I just told her the same thing.....I just hate that she is in Seattle and I'm in Indiana......as a mom I just want to bring her here and make everything better for her, but that's not possible.
Crissa prayers are coming your way....... ray: !


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

ray: ray:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry that everything seems to be so difficult right now. Aren't you glad you can share with us and know that we'll be here to pray for you and try and encourage you? TGS has a great bunch of people. :hug: 

I hope things look up real soon for you and your family.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww! *big hug* 

I understand. We are going through troubles too. Honestly, and don't tell my hubby, 'cause he wouldn't understand, but right now the goats are the only thing keeping me going. I am so depressed right now. Money is tight, we are praying the bank will work with us so we don't lose the house... It's bad everywhere for everyone. 

I haven't been feeling well for months. I have to force myself to go into the garden and plant, weed, water. I usually love to be outside, but I just feel like I'm swimming through glue. Everything just aches. I'm sure I will feel better soon, but right now I have a lot of things hanging over my head right now. I have a lot of committments I have to fulfill. Our barn needs to be re-roofed, because it's falling down. I would love to fix it, but I just can't right now.

I didn't go to Oregon for Christmas due to the weather, and my grandfather whom I was close to died before I could see him again. 

Things will get better. I have been trying to keep busy to keep my mind off of things. It helps to have a plan too.


*hugs* We are all in this together, even though we are all several miles apart.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

"Swimming through glue" You said it so perfect.......I so feel that way as I'm sure many of us do right now!
We have to keep the faith.......things will get better for us all!


----------

